# modify string trimmer for snow



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And I am not looking for anything like this. Too big, too $$, and sweeps the wrong way. I want a brush wheel that mounts and rotates like the string head.

https://www.amazon.com/Makita-SW400...ocphy=1018598&hvtargid=pla-641372542034&psc=1


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting concept but I don't see it working. If you don't want to use a small single stage blower,(like a SnowJoe) I find the best way to remove snow from decks/ steps is with a plastic grain shovel. For the steps, start at the top tread and pull the snow towards you until you get to the bottom. If the snow accumulates mid stringer so you can't scrape, scoop and heave.

Plastic grain shovel makes a great mulch scooper as well in the spring time.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a dozen 2.5" steps going down from my back door, 2 mini-Dachshunds, and use ZTMAN's approach " start at the top tread and pull the snow towards you until you get to  the bottom. If the snow accumulates mid stringer so you can't scrape, scoop and heave." My side rails had to be very low to be sure the senior puppies didn't fall or attempt to jump off of the sides. That low rail makes pushing the snow off the sides difficult so scrape along with tossing the snow over the side works. I use the aluminum grain shovel because I occasionally have to deal with ice, but that style shovel is great.

Note I have to do this at 2ish in the morning to be sure the girls can get out to their potty area.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Guys, I know how to shovel the steps. I have a stoop then about 20 steps with a midway landing that turns 90 degrees. It is tedious and just sucks. I think the trimmer idea will work. Thinking more of a paddle like the Makita piece above but rotating in the other plane and only about 8 inches to 1 foot wide. It would sweep and blow the snow through the side rails. Do the steps first then the big blower would clean that up with the rest on the driveway.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Give it a shot, I will hold your beer


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

First little trimmer I bought many years ago, my kid thought it would better if the string was a little longer so they removed the cutting blade. The motor burned out in about 5 minutes.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

How about a blower instead of a broom?

VersAttach System 196 MPH 250 CFM Blower Attachment

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Honda-V...-CFM-Blower-Attachment-SSBLA-Blower/301582810


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a great blower, EGO 56V unit that works some of the time when the snow is not too wet and heavy. But when we get cement snow you need something mechanical on the concrete to not leave an icy layer.

I am playing around with a design on my 3D printer to make a hub that will go onto the string trimmer head. Maybe make flaps out of firm rubber, like radiator hose. Maybe reinforce the hub with a piece of sheet metal. Just an initial concept so far.





joed said:


> How about a blower instead of a broom?
> 
> VersAttach System 196 MPH 250 CFM Blower Attachment
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Honda-V...-CFM-Blower-Attachment-SSBLA-Blower/301582810


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This brush should take care of ice.

https://www.weberbrushes.com/en/pro...s-for-string-trimmers/twisted-knot-brush.html


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think it would work but, like ZTMAN says, nothing ventured . . .


Depending on the size of your trimmer, I don't think the motor will be happy unless it is designed for attachments. If the snow is wet and packed, I don't think it will do much; maybe break it up a bit to make the shovelling easier. If nothing else, upgrade to the heavier gauge string, and watch you don't flail the metal railing.


We have an old neighbour who uses his leaf blower to blow his driveway, but it only works after a light dry snow.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not using string, I am pulling off the string spool and will make "paddles" out of rubber to attach in the slots in the new head. Kind of like a small version of that Makita sweeper. May not work, motor may protest, but worth a try. Worst case I kill the motor and need a new trimmer, that I hardly ever use anyway. Unfortunately it won't be ready for today's mess.



lenaitch said:


> I don't think it would work but, like ZTMAN says, nothing ventured . . .
> 
> 
> Depending on the size of your trimmer, I don't think the motor will be happy unless it is designed for attachments. If the snow is wet and packed, I don't think it will do much; maybe break it up a bit to make the shovelling easier. If nothing else, upgrade to the heavier gauge string, and watch you don't flail the metal railing.
> ...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-electric-snow-shovel/


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I like those but they are really too big for doing step treads especially confined on both sides by steel railings. They make them big to maximize the width of their coverage which is great for flat open spaces. But it would be like using a full sized vacuum on your inside stairs. Doable but a PITA. We need a smaller tool just for steps.



Nealtw said:


> https://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-electric-snow-shovel/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> I like those but they are really too big for doing step treads especially confined on both sides by steel railings. They make them big to maximize the width of their coverage which is great for flat open spaces. But it would be like using a full sized vacuum on your inside stairs. Doable but a PITA. We need a smaller tool just for steps.


 I agree, I posted that to see the kind of power they where using, you won't get that from a trimmer.
Something on a drill with a long shaft with some kind flapper and something like a dustpan to direct the snow.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

But you don't need a ton of power to sweep an 8" wide stair tread.



Nealtw said:


> I agree, I posted that to see the kind of power they where using, you won't get that from a trimmer.
> Something on a drill with a long shaft with some kind flapper and something like a dustpan to direct the snow.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> But you don't need a ton of power to sweep an 8" wide stair tread.


I think there is a reason that trimmers are rated by ft-lb/sec.
In order to do any substantial moving of snow you will need torque not that high speed.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The cordless string trimmers I’ve seen are operating somewhere above 5000 rpm. When you hang the weight of a brush on it, it is going to slow it down. When you make contact with the snow or stairs, it will slow it down even more.

It will be operating in an rpm range it was not designed for. The motor will heat up faster and to a higher temperature than it does as a string trimmer. 

Without reduction gearing, I would not expect it to work well, or last.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

After going out and plowing this cement they call snow I agree that this is not going to work. This snow is just way, way too heavy. It would totally bog the motor down. It might work for light snow but then so would my blower which would be easier and more appropriate. The string trimmer would need a gear reduction to make it work. I bet that's what the $300 Makita attachment above does. Just need it in a smaller form factor. A small geared hub would do it but the trick would be attaching it to the output shaft of the tool.

I cleared the driveway with the EGO cordless snowplow. It worked, but the 6" of cement really taxed it. I did half swaths for the most part. Still way easier and faster than shoveling.



Oso954 said:


> The cordless string trimmers I’ve seen are operating somewhere above 5000 rpm. When you hang the weight of a brush on it, it is going to slow it down. When you make contact with the snow or stairs, it will slow it down even more.
> 
> It will be operating in an rpm range it was not designed for. The motor will heat up faster and to a higher temperature than it does as a string trimmer.
> 
> Without reduction gearing, I would not expect it to work well, or last.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Glad you killed the idea. HD as a little Snow Joe on deal of the day for $49. Worth a shot for that price if you oppose shovels

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Snow-Jo...w-Blower-Shovel-with-LED-Light-324E/203566141


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I forgot to add about the steps. They are on their own. Roped off until the snow melts which should be pretty quick with the warm up tomorrow and Friday. Maybe a little slow because on the north side and no sun. Enter and exit via garage for now.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> https://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-electric-snow-shovel/



A couple of years ago in a moment of laziness I bought one of those electric single stage 'power shovels' (can't remember which brand) to clear off our deck. Used it twice and sold it online. The amount of snow it could handle I could easily do with a shovel and it was totally inadequate for the big dumps we can get around here.


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Good insights have already been offered, so I won't waste my time rehashing what's already been said. 

Even the trimmers made to use attachments can't stand up very long to the torque imposed by a very heavy head. 

Good luck.


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

Stihl makes some nice attachments for there power head

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

You can get a many different attachments for it









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the Stihl powersweep with both bristle brushes and the flap wheels. The flap wheel works awesome for getting gravel out of the grass and back up on the driveway. It like to have killed me the first time I ran it. After looking things over I loosened the clamp and rotated the head 180 degrees to make the wheels spin the other way. 

Now I can just run it like a vacuum, hold the throttle and drag it backward, it pulls the gravel back toward my feet. It will easily roll forward on it's own so I can just turn where I want to go for the next pass. Out of the box it pushed everything forward, then I'd have to pick it up and move it over, it was tough going and heavy, a real workout to run. Easily 10X less work to pull the rock. Also removed the guard, it just adds weight. The drum is not spinning fast enough to throw with great force.

This thing is an absolute beast and will dig right through a windrow of gravel. I cut too deep with my snowplow last year plowing several inches of wet snow off a not yet frozen gravel driveway. Ended up with probably two ton of rock in the ditch, this was a life saver. The Stihl Kombi has no trouble powering it, but it's not really your average trimmer, it's commercial grade and very heavy duty.


----------

